# WoW mit Fonic Surf Stick?



## McBerti (5. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
ich möchte gerne im September für eine Woche Urlaub auf der schönen Insel Föhr machen. Nun möchte ich auch gerne meinen Laptop mitnehmen um vielleicht abends auch mal eine Runde WoW zu spielen. Leider hat das Ferienhaus keinen Internetanschluss (wie kann man sowas nur mieten! Ich war´s nicht!) Nun bin ich auf den Surf Stick von Fonic mit Tagesflatrate gestossen. Meint ihr damit wäre eine vernünftiges Spielen möglich? Die Drosselung der Geschwindigkeit nach 1 GB Down- oder Upload macht mir da Sorgen. Ich habe allerdings keine Ahnung was für ein Datenvolumen beim WoW zocken entsteht. Reicht die Geschwindigkeit aus?
Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Soramac (5. Juni 2009)

Man kann so normal spielen, aber bei 5er Instanzen wirds schon etwas hoch gehen, aber so BGs wie Alteractal, Tausendwinter oder 10/25 Raids, kannst du glaub ich nicht machen.

Aber meine Aussage ist ohne Gewähr ;p


----------



## Ogil (6. Juni 2009)

Also das Datenvolumen ist wahrscheinlich nicht das Problem, so lange nicht grade irgendwelche Patches gezogen werden muessen, wirst Du allein durchs WoW-Spielen das 1Gb-Limit nicht erreichen. Problematisch ist wahrscheinlich die Latenz die Du haben wirst. Wenn Du dort UMTS (3G) hast, ist mit 150-300ms zu rechnen, hast Du nur 2G (und das wuerde ich fast vermuten) sind die Latenzen noch hoeher.


----------



## EspCap (6. Juni 2009)

Wir haben jemand in der Gilde der eine Zeit lang über UMTS geraidet hat (O2 soweit ich weis, ist aber relativ egal).
Er hatte vorallem bei Bosskämpfen/pulls oft Disconnects, nach längerer Zeit auch eine hohe Latenz.
Also, solltest du nicht gerade Tausendwinter oder 25er Raids machen wollen wir das schon passen, solange du 3G hast. 
Ich denke mit EDGE sollte es auch noch in Ordnung gehen, aber das wird die Grenze sein.


----------



## McBerti (7. Juni 2009)

Also meint ihr mal ein bischen questen und ab und zu eine 5er Instanz sollte mit braucbaren FPS funktionieren? Soll ja auch nur eine Übergangslösung für den Urlaub sein und kein Dauerzustand.


----------



## LoLTroll (7. Juni 2009)

kommt auch auf den Urlaubsort an. Denn viele UMTS-Stationen sind noch nicht auf "großen" Datenverkehr ausgelegt und haben ein speziellen Problem:

Bei zu vielen Leuten teilt sich die Bandbreite auf. Zusätzlich dazu schnellen auch die Latenzen noch mehr in die Höhe. 

Aber hier muss man wirklich differenzieren, weil es schon 10km weiter ganz anders sein kann.


----------



## EspCap (7. Juni 2009)

McBerti schrieb:


> Also meint ihr mal ein bischen questen und ab und zu eine 5er Instanz sollte mit braucbaren FPS funktionieren? Soll ja auch nur eine Übergangslösung für den Urlaub sein und kein Dauerzustand.


Um das zu sagen brauchen wir die Daten vom Laptop, die FPS haben nichts mit dem Internetzugang zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McBerti (8. Juni 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Um das zu sagen brauchen wir die Daten vom Laptop, die FPS haben nichts mit dem Internetzugang zu haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ääh ja, das stimmt natürlich. Da hab ich dann erst geschrieben und dann nachgedacht :-) Auf dem laptop läuft WoW wunderbar, da gibts keine Probleme.


----------



## painschkes (8. Juni 2009)

_Dann sollte questen kein Problem sein.. kommt , wie schon gesagt wurde natürlich darauf an wo du grad bist :-)_


----------

